# Woo! I passed!



## EMSDan (Jul 8, 2011)

Had to tell someone hahaha.

By far the worst part is just how it shuts off immediately out of nowhere, then you have to wait. Glad it's over. Now on to Medic school...


----------



## Jay506 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats, isn't it just the best feeling


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 8, 2011)

agreed, its a sweet feeling when you know that you completed something alot of people cant. makes you feel.... accomplished. Good luck at medic school bro

Ryan S.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations1


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 8, 2011)

Please get a job as an EMT before going to medic school. It will save you the headache of trying to learn how to be an EMT while in your internship. Medic school is something I don't suggest you jump right into, if you can stand this field for at least 2 years with out quitting, because you realize how broken the system is, not to mention how dumb people who call 911 are lol. then you'll survive as a medic. Just my 2cents


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

Go ahead and apply to Medic School now while you're looking for a job. I know some medics that did the zero to hero with no experience that I'd let treat me before some people who spent years as an EMT-B and EMT-I before they were medics


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I'll be going for my own written in a couple of weeks. On a scale of 1 to 10, how severe--er, how difficult was the test for you?


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 9, 2011)

Congrats!  I have my NREMT test on Wednesday July 13th.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 9, 2011)

TransportJockey said:


> Go ahead and apply to Medic School now while you're looking for a job. I know some medics that did the zero to hero with no experience that I'd let treat me before some people who spent years as an EMT-B and EMT-I before they were medics



Couldnt agree more.  While having some experience as an EMT before going off to medic school is a smart idea, its not necessary for everybody.  There are some people who just dont get it, and there are others who do.  Which one are you is the question?  

In my medic school i had classmates who struggled to put on a nasal cannula, while others had no problem intubating or drilling an IO.  It just depends on the person.  Ill never say that experience is a bad thing, but having none may not hurt you if you are quick to learn.


----------



## slb862 (Jul 9, 2011)

Congratulations!!  Have a geat career!  Keep your head up.  Do what you want, you can look at it both ways.  Both have pros and cons.  Take care and stay safe!!


----------



## EMSDan (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! It does feel great! I've been debating on whether to work as an EMT while going to Medic school, and the majority of people I've spoke with suggest focusing on one or the other. They say balancing your first EMT job while going to Medic school is too difficult of a juggling act. Although I've only had 82 ambulance clinical hours, I feel as though I'd be able to handle the jump from EMT to Medic fairly well. Either way I'll find out soon enough...

@ PK_Jim

The NREMT was very different from my written midterm and final. I felt it was far more difficult than the tests I was used to taking. Watch out for the wording. Also, all the other tests I've taken you can narrow it down to at least two possible answers, but with the NREMT sometimes it seemed like 3/4 of the answers were correct. Good luck!


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2011)

82 hrs <_< well good luck with that. Every one in my class who didn't have experience as an EMT running 911 calls failed. Simply because you need to be proficient with your BLS before ALS. Any medic will tell you that its something they pound into your head bls before als.


----------



## EMSDan (Jul 9, 2011)

I appreciate the advice, and yeah I know that's really not that much experience. I just don't want to wait around forever trying to find an EMT job, since I heard it's fairly difficult around Orlando to be hired as just a Basic. My best shot is to jump straight to Medic if I want to have a job.


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is looking for a job for maybe 2-3 months really worth taking the chance of not passing medic school and wasting all that time and money when you could have been building up not only the knowledge of ems and why we do the procedures we do, but to also building the confidence of doing pt assessments? Just sayin think about it. Working in a busy 911 system as a EMT put me through medic school, by that I mean I already knew 90% of why we do the treatments we do cause I got to see them first hand in the field, all I had to learn was the pharm/ekg it made class a cake walk.


----------



## EMSDan (Jul 9, 2011)

You make a valid point. Perhaps I'll try working part-time as an EMT-B while in Medic school if possible.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2011)

One thing. Look at his location. In his area, unless he wants to be a hosemonkey, chances are if he can find a job as a basic, it'll be running IFT. 
OP, apply to medic school and try to find a job. But apply to medic school as soon as possible. Any medic school worth a damn will make sure you are competent in your BLS skills.


----------



## EMSDan (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks Jockey, I'm all set to go with Medic actually, orientation is this Thursday. I wouldn't mind IFT at all if I can find it, and I have no interest in going to fire school at any time in the near future.


----------

